# Trans-siberian Orchestra



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH MAN!!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand myself!!!!!! Just got word that KB landed 2 tix for 10th row/center at TSO's Christmas Show and for less than $50 per, to boot!!!!!! I've wanted to see them for years !!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard that's a great show. Enjoy.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I only got 4th row, same place I had last year.
Guess it'll hafta do.

Do you know that TSO is broken up into two seperate touring groups?
They play in two different cities each night.
I'm still trying to decide which city I wanna go to in order to see the "other" TSO.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I only got 4th row, same place I had last year.
> Guess it'll hafta do.
> 
> Do you know that TSO is broken up into two seperate touring groups?
> ...


Come see them in Manchester, NH with us...you'll know you're NOT seeing the "other" one that night!

So how do you know which one you're seeing so the next time you can see the "other"? man - I think I'm getting dizzy ....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I only got 4th row, same place I had last year.
> Guess it'll hafta do.
> 
> Do you know that TSO is broken up into two seperate touring groups?
> ...


Come see them in Manchester, NH with us...you'll know you're NOT seeing the "other" one that night!

So how do you know which one you're seeing so the next time you can see the "other"? man - I think I'm getting dizzy ....








[/quote]

Generally speaking, they have an "East" and "West" group. Even though the west group usually wraps up in Florida.
You'll be seeing the east group in NH with Chris Caffrey and Alex Skolnick on Guitar which is the same group that I'll get here in Ky. I went to Florida to see the "Other" group with Al Pitrelli and Angus Clark on Guitar two years ago.
They don't really publish who is playing where, so you hafta troll around on message boards and such to figure it out.

BTW....The entire band will sign autographs after the show, so be sure and take your "Best of Testament" Cd with you and get Alex to sign it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've never heard of them before, but now you have my curiosity...Do they also perform way out here in Calif? I'll have to research and check them out now


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I've never heard of them before, but now you have my curiosity...Do they also perform way out here in Calif? I'll have to research and check them out now


www.trans-siberian.com


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We went to see them in LaCrosse, WI two years ago. Liked them so much we went to St Paul, MN the following weekend with our friends. That show was even better. We like sitting right in the middle toward the back so we can see all the lasers and light show. If you sit to far towards the stage you miss a lot of the light show. Gives me chills just thinking about it. I may have to go again this year.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I've never heard of them before, but now you have my curiosity...Do they also perform way out here in Calif? I'll have to research and check them out now


I had never heard of them either....Dawn click on the link...the music is beautiful...even better then Manheimm Steamroller


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I've never heard of them before, but now you have my curiosity...Do they also perform way out here in Calif? I'll have to research and check them out now


I had never heard of them either....Dawn click on the link...the music is beautiful...even better then Manheimm Steamroller
[/quote]

Then you should know that this group is made up of Musicians who play in Heavy Metal bands for a day Job.

Go to the show and you'll see members of Savatage, Megadeth, and Testament to name a few.

Very good show and highly recommended for any age group.
Only bad review I've ever heard was from one PDX.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OH MAN!!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand myself!!!!!! Just got word that KB landed 2 tix for 10th row/center at TSO's Christmas Show and for less than $50 per, to boot!!!!!! I've wanted to see them for years !!!!


I had to read this at least 5 time before I figured out what was going on







I never heard of them do they just do a Christmas show?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> OH MAN!!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand myself!!!!!! Just got word that KB landed 2 tix for 10th row/center at TSO's Christmas Show and for less than $50 per, to boot!!!!!! I've wanted to see them for years !!!!


I had to read this at least 5 time before I figured out what was going on







I never heard of them do they just do a Christmas show?








[/quote]

So far they have only toured for christmas, although they keep talking about a non-holiday tour.
As I said, most of them have other gigs, so it must be hard to plan.
they've released 3 holiday albums and one non-holiday album of Beethoven


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I did listen to sound clips on their site and I thought the music was pretty cool. Unfortunately, the only place that they appear to be playing near us is in the ghetto at the Forum in Inglewood...No way would I go there and feel safe.







Other Calif. location was in San Diego at 70 miles away...Guess I'll just have to buy a cd.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time, Wolfie!

We saw them last year, and it is a heck of a show. Not the best choice for the kids first concert (the first half was very... um... weird), but it is very well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I've never heard of them before, but now you have my curiosity...Do they also perform way out here in Calif? I'll have to research and check them out now


Dawn, you have come so far already yet have so much more to learn.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Enjoy the show. It sure sounds like you are going to have a blast.

Thor


----------

